# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Odd thing "leave page"?

## Jaxilon

I'm using Firefox 10.0

Sometimes after typing up a post when I hit the submit button I get a pop up message asking if I want to 'leave page' or 'stay'. I'm not sure what the deal is since I doesn't happen all the time. Perhaps it's on my end? If I choose to remain on the page nothing happens so I have to click the 'leave' button in order to make the post and everything seems to work just fine but it kind of freaks me out.

Anyone have a clue what's going on with this? 

Thanks

----------


## ravells

I get this too. Also over the last day or two I've got this weird effect in the quick reply box where the text does not 'take' when I start to type, there is a very brief flash and then it's OK after that.

----------

